# [OT] Petizione per chiedere a Microsoft l'OpenDocument

## CRV§ADER//KY

Prego i mod di stickare, credo che ne valga la pena.

 *Quote:*   

> __Petizione per chiedere a Microsoft di supportare OpenDocument__
> 
> Microsoft dice che supporterà il formato libero e universale
> 
> OpenDocument (quello che ci permette di scegliere liberamente che
> ...

 

----------

## comio

spiacente, non firmerò mai una tale petizione. Una azienda può decidere quello che vuole (è un principio), anche se non popolare. Se poi si dà la zappa sui piedi... non seguendo uno standard che (si spera) sia usato nelle Pubbliche Amministrazioni... sono fatti loro.

Non è polemica, ma per quanto mi riguarda, office può usare anche un file indecifrabile, tanto io non lo uso.

Però firmerei una petizione in cui si dice che le PA DEVONO usare dei formati OPEN (ISO magari...). E' questa la petizione da firmare.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

sono daccordo con quanto ha detto comio, 

preciso pure che sta a noi fare in modo che la suite di programmi openoffice venga utilizzata per creare documenti, il metodo è sempice: produrre sempre documenti aderenti allo standard open e quindi nel momento in cui si debbano visualizzare su altri pc fornire direttamente il pacchetto installabile, sia per win che per linux. ogni computer di amici e conoscenti che sistemo alla consegna ha sempre installata oltre al suo sistema operativo, una distribuzione di linux (solitamente per semplicità una knoppix) e sempre la suite per l'ufficio libera.

----------

## comio

aggiungo un'altra cosa...

non devo essere io a dire cosa voglio... devono essere loro a preoccuparsi di capire le richieste del cliente (che ha sempre ragione). Se gli dico voglio il pdf, o opendoc, non sto facendo una petizione ma sto facendo un favore ad una azienda. Spendessero soldi in marketing ed in indagini di Yenkee Group (o come si scrive), per capire che io voglio un formato aperto.

ciao

----------

## GuN_jAcK

quoto in pieno con quello che ha detto comio! sembra che Microsoft ci faccia debba fare il favore... assurdo.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

temo vi sfugga il punto fondamentale: voi non usate office, ma il resto del mondo sì.

mi è già capitato molte volte di imbattermi in aziende che richiedono tassativamente un curriculum in .DOC.

lì le alternative sono quattro:

1)glielo mandi in .PDF, col rischio che non abbiano acrobat installato e lo cestinino senza manco leggerlo

2)glielo mandi in .DOC salvato con openoffice, sperando che non saltino fuori (probabili) errori di formattazione

3)ti compri windows e office

4)pirati windows e office commettendo un crimine.

A parte la sensibilizzazione delle aziende verso il software open source (cosa peraltro doverosissima), se M$ supportasse l'OpenDocument il problema di cui sopra non si porrebbe: basterebbe una copia gratuita di OOo per poter mandare all'azienda un file che l'utonto tuo futuro capo possa aprire con un click usando office (a meno che non usi una versione vecchia, ma questo è un altro discorso).

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... ma allora tutti gli utonti utilizzerebbero office e basta... che gliene fregherebbe di utilizzare openoffice? che funziona veramente bene con l'opendocument e più o meno bene a seconda dei casi con i documenti office? lo scopo è quello di promuovere la suite libera, non di fare in modo che gli utenti utilizzino office per vedere gli opendocument.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... ma allora tutti gli utonti utilizzerebbero office e basta... che gliene fregherebbe di utilizzare openoffice? che funziona veramente bene con l'opendocument e più o meno bene a seconda dei casi con i documenti office? lo scopo è quello di promuovere la suite libera, non di fare in modo che gli utenti utilizzino office per vedere gli opendocument.

 

se un utonto vuole spendere 150 quando l'alternativa free è migliore e gratuita, è libero di farlo. 

quello che NON è accettabile è che IO sia costretto a spendere altrettanto se voglio mandare/ricevere decentemente un documento da uno dei suddetti utonti.

----------

## funkoolow

io non sono assolutamente d'accordo con comio e gli altri, quindi firmerò la petizione, anzi lo faccio subito. Non firmarla è fare il gioco di microsoft, è una possibilità che ci è stata data su cui varrebbe la pena mettere da parte questioni di principio che fanno più male che bene.

mi sembra un pò come chi, scontento di un governo qualunque, per quanto possa essere pessimo, per dimostrare che non è d'accordo col sistema non va a votare, senza capire che non è altro che un peggioramento della situazione visto che così possono fare quel cavolo che vogliono, dato che si è rinunciato a far sentire la propria voce a priori. Vi sembra giusto o no che ci sia interoperabilità fra word e openoffice, si o no? e allora che senso ha andare direttamente al livello un gradino superiore prendendosela col fatto che la pubblica amministrazione usa word? per quello ci sarà tempo di fare un altra battaglia, ma intanto non rinunciate alla soluzione più semplice, anche se più incompleta ma cmq utile, che si affaccia chiedendo il vostro aiuto!

Questa è un ottima possibilità che vale la pena sfruttare per rendere il mondo informatico migliore, non capisco proprio il vostro animo rinunciatario ed ingarbugliatore.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... la soluzione migliore non credo che sia comunque quella di richiedere da parte di un'azienda il supporto ad un formato aperto. facciano quello che vogliono. se devo mandare un curriculum e quello che deve leggerlo non vuole ne pdf ne opendocument beh... non sono fatto per quell'azienda. 

dopo... ognuno ha le sue idee, rispetto la tua ma non la condivido.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... ma allora tutti gli utonti utilizzerebbero office e basta... che gliene fregherebbe di utilizzare openoffice? che funziona veramente bene con l'opendocument e più o meno bene a seconda dei casi con i documenti office? lo scopo è quello di promuovere la suite libera, non di fare in modo che gli utenti utilizzino office per vedere gli opendocument.

 

beh credo che non sia proprio come dici... ogni persona ha una copia piratata di office e purtroppo oltre a questa cosa tutti lo usano, non solo per utontaggine, ma anche perchè è il più utilizzato.. forse sotto sotto in questa petizione c'è del bene per il semplice fatto che ho analizzato la situazione in ufficio da me... io utilizzo openoffice ma spesso mi vado a scontrare con i documenti .doc che non riesco ad aprire correttamente, questo mi crea gravi problemi.. forse se m$ adottasse l'OD un po tutti avremmo una vita più facile e serena...

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... la soluzione migliore non credo che sia comunque quella di richiedere da parte di un'azienda il supporto ad un formato aperto. facciano quello che vogliono. se devo mandare un curriculum e quello che deve leggerlo non vuole ne pdf ne opendocument beh... non sono fatto per quell'azienda.

 

cioé tu rinunci a un lavoro solo perché non sei in grado di mandar loro un curriculum come vogliono loro?   :Rolling Eyes: 

perdonami se non ti credo  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

La microsoft e' abbastanza grande da fregarsene di petizioni ed agire con la propria testa... conoscendoli faranno i loro interessi al 100%. Se vogliono auto sprofondare da soli, che facciano.

A me sembra che prima era Openoffice che copiava office... ora la rotta si sta invertendo   :Very Happy:  .

Che si arrangino, io non ho bisogno di usare quella porcheria.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cioé tu rinunci a un lavoro solo perché non sei in grado di mandar loro un curriculum come vogliono loro? 
> 
> perdonami se non ti credo 

 

non mi è mai capitato, l'unico curriculum che ho scritto nella mia vita l'ho fatto 6 anni fa ed ora sono ancora nello stesso posto di lavoro... quello l'ho fatto con office, per il semplice motivo che hai tempi anche io ero un utonto del tipo il pc serve per giocare e basta...

comunque giriamola così... se non vogliono il pdf o l'OD posso sempre convertirmi il mio documento in doc, ooo2 è in grado di generare dei file decenti, a differenza dell'1. e cmq basta che non ci metti cose strane e lo vedi bene. 

il fatto è che stiamo vedendo un problema sotto due aspetti differenti... io sotto il punto di vista dell'utilizzatore di openoffice, mi sento un utente privilegiato perchè non ho limiti di formato, in quanto sul mio pc al lavoro ho openoffice e lo uso giornalmente senza problemi, i miei superiori utilizzano office e tutto quello che produco passa dal loro pc e non mi hanno mai fatto una lamentela perchè un documento non è formattato correttamente. (è capitato a volte che non riuscissero ad aprirlo - mannaggia a volte mi dimentico di convertirlo...) 

mentre tu vedi il problema sotto il punto di vista di colui che vorrebbe salvare i dati in OD per il semplice motivo che come formato è migliore rispetto a quello proprietario, i documenti hanno dimensioni inferiori, etc etc...

----------

## mambro

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però firmerei una petizione in cui si dice che le PA DEVONO usare dei formati OPEN (ISO magari...). E' questa la petizione da firmare.
> 
> 

 

Daccordissimo. Avevo già letto la petizione e avevo fatto lo stesso ragionamento.. L'interoperabilità c'è già con rtf, anche se aggiungessero a office il supporto per OD non sarebbe comunque mai di default quindi la gente continuerebbe a salvare in doc. Preferisco che le aziende e le amministrazioni pubbliche comincino a usare od in modo che sia microsoft ad adeguarsi.

Io non capisco come sia possibile che un'azienda o una scuola continui a usare office e a pagare le licenze (aziende e scuole penso lo facciano) quando c'è openoffice che fa le stesse cose (per lo meno a livello medio-basso) gratis! Biosgna pubblicizzare questo, senò openoffice rimarrà sempre un prodotto di nicchia!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> temo vi sfugga il punto fondamentale: voi non usate office, ma il resto del mondo sì.

 

credo che a te, invece, sfuggano un bel po' di fatti molto importanti:

1 - io uso OpenOffice, leggo e scrivo i formati Microsoft, olrte a quello do OOo, quindi il problema non è mio, ma casomai è quello di un utente Office che un giorno si troverà a dover leggere un OpenText e non potrà

2 - con Office xp, Microsoft ha dichiarato che era diventato possibile salvare in XML, quindi il tuo problema sarebbe apparentemente risolto.

dico apparentemente, perché XML permette di definire propri standard e soprattutto tag e formati. io posso benissimo avere un file XML (testo) in cui è definito un tag che mi permette di inserire il contenuto codificato in un formato proprietario.

morale della favola: Microsoft potrebbe anche accettare, ma storicamente non ha mai tenuto uno standard esistente così com'era: ha sempre ercato di cambiarli. in quest'ottica potrei aspettarmi una situazione come quella descritta (insomma, lo prenderemmo ancora nel c..o) o peggio, data la potenza di Microsoft potrebbero riuscire a ridefinire lo standard. per quanto difficile questa seconda strada non voglio nemmeno immaginarla.

3 - la comunità europea ha decretato che i documenti delle PA devono essere in formato OASIS (non so entro quando)

4 - OpenOffice è compatibile con OASIS, Microsoft no. se Microsoft è un'azienda di merda non sta a noi indicarle la strada per salvarsi.

Microsoft è il grande nemico. siamo arrivati a minare la libertà di espressione, grazie alle loro idiosincrasie, e tu sei anche così gentile da indicare loro una nuova strategia di mercato?

----------

## Ic3M4n

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 ... conciso, elegante, chiaro, spigoloso 

sto morendo dalle risate...   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 ... conciso, elegante, chiaro, spigoloso

 

lo sai che io sono spigolosissimo  :Very Happy: 

son contento di averti rallegrato la serata

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non firmerò mai.  uso openoffice e me ne vanto, che me ne frega di word? almeno noi abbiamo una cosa che la microsoft non ha!  :Razz: 

Tra l'altro mettere sticky un post così OT mi sembra un po eccessivo..

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 1 - io uso OpenOffice, leggo e scrivo i formati Microsoft

 

ma mai alla perfezione, l'incompatibilità è sempre in agguato e te ne accorgerai solo quando il ricevente del tuo messaggio (partner lavorativo? capo?) ti chiamerà per dirti che la formattazione del tuo testo è completamente sballata.

 *Quote:*   

> 2 - con Office xp, Microsoft ha dichiarato che era diventato possibile salvare in XML, quindi il tuo problema sarebbe apparentemente risolto.
> 
> dico apparentemente, perché XML permette di definire propri standard e soprattutto tag e formati. io posso benissimo avere un file XML (testo) in cui è definito un tag che mi permette di inserire il contenuto codificato in un formato proprietario.

 

è XML, ma non è libero.

 *Quote:*   

> morale della favola: Microsoft potrebbe anche accettare, ma storicamente non ha mai tenuto uno standard esistente così com'era: ha sempre ercato di cambiarli. in quest'ottica potrei aspettarmi una situazione come quella descritta (insomma, lo prenderemmo ancora nel c..o) o peggio, data la potenza di Microsoft potrebbero riuscire a ridefinire lo standard. per quanto difficile questa seconda strada non voglio nemmeno immaginarla.

 

Qui ti devo dare ragione.

 *Quote:*   

> 3 - la comunità europea ha decretato che i documenti delle PA devono essere in formato OASIS (non so entro quando)

 

Mi giunge nuova, io sapevo che la cosa era limitata a un singolo stato americano. sei sicuro di quel che dici? puoi linkare per favore?

 *Quote:*   

> 4 - OpenOffice è compatibile con OASIS, Microsoft no. se Microsoft è un'azienda di merda non sta a noi indicarle la strada per salvarsi.
> 
> Microsoft è il grande nemico. siamo arrivati a minare la libertà di espressione, grazie alle loro idiosincrasie, e tu sei anche così gentile da indicare loro una nuova strategia di mercato?

 

Microsoft è il grande nemico, perfettamente vero. Ma se adotta OD abbiamo tutti da guadagnarci in termini di compatibilità e soprattutto LIBERTÀ.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> ma mai alla perfezione, l'incompatibilità è sempre in agguato e te ne accorgerai solo quando il ricevente del tuo messaggio (partner lavorativo? capo?) ti chiamerà per dirti che la formattazione del tuo testo è completamente sballata.

 

può succedere la stessa cosa se usiamo entrambi word e uno dei due è il classico handicappato mentale che non è capace nemmeno di impaginare un documento senza usare tabulazioni, interruzioni di pagina e di sezione, stili, oggetti e quant'altro.

se sei capace si usare questi aggeggi (non come ti insegnano le ignobili rubriche delle riviste di informatica, ma per davvero) queste cose non succedono. te lo posso garantire, perché A ME NON È MAI SUCCESSO, e ho sempre scambiato documenti con maledetti utenti Office

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   morale della favola: Microsoft potrebbe anche accettare, ma storicamente non ha mai tenuto uno standard esistente così com'era: ha sempre ercato di cambiarli. in quest'ottica potrei aspettarmi una situazione come quella descritta (insomma, lo prenderemmo ancora nel c..o) o peggio, data la potenza di Microsoft potrebbero riuscire a ridefinire lo standard. per quanto difficile questa seconda strada non voglio nemmeno immaginarla. 
> 
> Qui ti devo dare ragione.

 

e poi scrivi...

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Microsoft è il grande nemico, perfettamente vero. Ma se adotta OD abbiamo tutti da guadagnarci in termini di compatibilità e soprattutto LIBERTÀ.

 

ti stai contraddicendo.

quanto al link, l'avevo letto. se non ricordo male su una rivista, quando ancora le compravo, quindi Linux & C. o Linux Magazine.

mi risulta difficile postarti un link. e se anche l'avessi letto in rete, penso anche io che la ta sia una causa persa, e di tempo ne perdo già abbastanza per fatti miei, senza che ci sia bisogno che ti aiuti a combattere contro i mulini a vento.

in ogni caso... vedila in un altro modo: puoi portare tutte le firme che vuoi anche direttamente a Guglielmo Cancelli in persona, ma pensi veramente che gliene fregherà qualcosa? pensi veramente che le firme di quattro buontemponi facciano cambiare i piani di un'azienda? per favore... non prendiamoci in giro.

ti faccio un esempio molto vicino a quello che sta capitando a me personalmente, finito sui telegiornali proprio oggi. studenti e ricercatori hanno occupato roma per protestare contro il DL moratti. è un DL sbagliato fatto da una persona che decide su una materia che non conosce, ed in effetti avrà effetti disastrosi. a cosa è servita la protesta? a niente. la seduta di oggi è andata "secondo i piani". welcome to the real world!

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> in ogni caso... vedila in un altro modo: puoi portare tutte le firme che vuoi anche direttamente a Guglielmo Cancelli in persona, ma pensi veramente che gliene fregherà qualcosa? pensi veramente che le firme di quattro buontemponi facciano cambiare i piani di un'azienda? per favore... non prendiamoci in giro.

 

l'ha richiesto la microsoft, ed è già accaduto per il PDF. che poi agisca indipendentemente dal risultato delle petizioni è un altro discorso, ma provare non costa nulla.

P.S. buon per te che non hai mai avuto problemi di compatibilità, perché io ne ho avuti spesso e volentieri eppure mi considero tutt'altro che un utonto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> buon per te che non hai mai avuto problemi di compatibilità, perché io ne ho avuti spesso e volentieri eppure mi considero tutt'altro che un utonto.

 

basta imparare a usare stili, formattazioni di pagina, paragrafo, ecc... e ad impaginare con interruzioni e oggetti.

mattiamola così: se tornando a casa in macchina metto sotto il mio cane è colpa mia che non so guidare, non della macchina

----------

## CarloJekko

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   beh... ma allora tutti gli utonti utilizzerebbero office e basta... che gliene fregherebbe di utilizzare openoffice? che funziona veramente bene con l'opendocument e più o meno bene a seconda dei casi con i documenti office? lo scopo è quello di promuovere la suite libera, non di fare in modo che gli utenti utilizzino office per vedere gli opendocument. 
> 
> beh credo che non sia proprio come dici... ogni persona ha una copia piratata di office e purtroppo oltre a questa cosa tutti lo usano, non solo per utontaggine, ma anche perchè è il più utilizzato.. forse sotto sotto in questa petizione c'è del bene per il semplice fatto che ho analizzato la situazione in ufficio da me... io utilizzo openoffice ma spesso mi vado a scontrare con i documenti .doc che non riesco ad aprire correttamente, questo mi crea gravi problemi.. forse se m$ adottasse l'OD un po tutti avremmo una vita più facile e serena...

 

Come molti hanno già detto sottosemaforo, che la compatibilità con l'OD sarebbe quasi un suicidio per loro. Perderebbero assolutamente l'egemonia in ambiente office... quante aziende acquisterebbero Office ad un prezzo esorbitante, quando possono usare un potentissimo OpenOffice a costi molto ridotti (sempre nell'ipotesi di una possibile compatibilità con un'altro office) ? Io credo invece che deve essergli imposta dall'antitrust americana ed europea... Quando si parla di mercato libero, non ci si riferisce a pochi eletti !

[OT]Che scandalo, Zio Bill da Paolo Bonolis domenica... [/OT]

----------

## Cazzantonio

mica mi aggiungeresti il tag [OT] al titolo....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

secondo te M$ sta ad ascoltare?  :Laughing: 

fara quello che gli renderà di +..

petizione o non petizione  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## khelidan1980

Io credo che neanche ci debba essere una petizione,Microsoft dovra adottare OD perchè sarà uno standard,poi e liberissima di consigliare agli utonti di utilizzare il suo formato,ma questa è un'altra storia,M$ non vuole questo formato perche cosi perderebbe il monopolio suil mercato Office,con OD in giro la gente non sarà piu obbligata ad avere Office per leggere un documento importante,per mandare un curriculum ecc...

Come dice giustamente Attivissimo commentando la petizione,perche in tutti i santissimi altri settori esistono standard a cui le aziende si devono rifare ,invece nell'informatica dobbiamo rifarci a cio che deve decidere una singola azienda?

----------

## Kernel78

Potremmo fare una petizione per chiedere a MS di chiudere i battenti !!!

Io la firmerei subito.

----------

## comio

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   beh... ma allora tutti gli utonti utilizzerebbero office e basta... che gliene fregherebbe di utilizzare openoffice? che funziona veramente bene con l'opendocument e più o meno bene a seconda dei casi con i documenti office? lo scopo è quello di promuovere la suite libera, non di fare in modo che gli utenti utilizzino office per vedere gli opendocument. 
> 
> se un utonto vuole spendere 150� quando l'alternativa free è migliore e gratuita, è libero di farlo. 
> 
> quello che NON è accettabile è che IO sia costretto a spendere altrettanto se voglio mandare/ricevere decentemente un documento da uno dei suddetti utonti.

 

secondo me non è office il problema... ma l'azienda/utonto che lo usa. Se ci fosse una ISO che dice come fare il documento, sarebbero loro nel torto. Ovviamente la PA deve fare la sua parte senza far rimanere nel cassetto l'ISO. Poi che Microsoft ci abbia dato l'occasione... onestamente non mi pare proprio.

ciao

----------

## pistodj

Vi illustro la situazione... neanche troppo fantasiosa

Vieni assunto e ti trovi l'office radicato al punto da essere usato anche per l'invio di immagini tramite mail (doc contenenti jpg o altre cazzate)

tenti di fare piazza pulita di office installando e spiegando con pazienza le sue potenzialità ma nn vengono capite probabilmente per la scarsa conoscenza o pigrizia... e una indubbia perdita di tempo nell'impararlo causano la sua estinzione ancora prima del suo utilizzo.

Secondo me il motivo per cui nn viene usata è esattamente la mancanza d'adattamento degli utenti medi e di conseguenza essendo loro i maggior utilizzatori ne fanno diventare un formato lo standard.

----------

## CarloJekko

secondo me è bene firmare questa petizione http://www.petitiononline.com/grilld05/petition.html

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Vi illustro la situazione... neanche troppo fantasiosa
> 
> Vieni assunto e ti trovi l'office radicato al punto da essere usato anche per l'invio di immagini tramite mail (doc contenenti jpg o altre cazzate)
> 
> tenti di fare piazza pulita di office installando e spiegando con pazienza le sue potenzialità ma nn vengono capite probabilmente per la scarsa conoscenza o pigrizia... e una indubbia perdita di tempo nell'impararlo causano la sua estinzione ancora prima del suo utilizzo.

 

Ti illustro come mi comporterei io in una situazione del genere:

chiedo un colloquio al capo proponendo una soluzione che può far risparmiare fiumi di soldi in licenze (magari chiedo un compenso per la consulenza) se rifiuta senza nemmeno prendere in considerazione la cosa significa che è disposto a spendere soldi per crearsi problemi e quindi cerco di spremere questo idiota il più possibile se accetta invece ho ottenuto il mio scopo e sono contento di lavorare per un capo mentalmente aperto e lungimirante.

----------

## federico

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> secondo me è bene firmare questa petizione http://www.petitiononline.com/grilld05/petition.html
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 205.	Federico Galli 	Gechi
> 
> 196.	Ferdinando Santacroce 	GeCHI (www.gechi.it)
> ...

 

Hihi

----------

## X-Drum

non credo di firmare mi sembra a tratti assurdo per le ragioni

che comunque ha già citato comio

----------

## randomaze

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> cioé tu rinunci a un lavoro solo perché non sei in grado di mandar loro un curriculum come vogliono loro?   

 

Non mi sono mai trovato in quella situazione. E il mio CV é scritto in latex e spedito in pdf.

Se poi in quell'azienda non sono in grado di leggere un pdf forse é il caso di fare qualche riflessione sul quanto possa essere positivo lavorare per un azienda di incompetenti.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> se un utonto vuole spendere 150 quando l'alternativa free è migliore e gratuita, è libero di farlo. 
> 
> quello che NON è accettabile è che IO sia costretto a spendere altrettanto se voglio mandare/ricevere decentemente un documento da uno dei suddetti utonti.

 

Se é richiesto di usare Office come strumento di lavoro i 150 euro li paga l'azienda. E fatti loro.

Se qualcuno mi manda un documento che non riesco a leggere ci sono due possibilità:

- Me lo rimanda in modo civile

- Il documento non é poi così importante

(volendo ci sarebbe la terza via: il documento é importante e qualcuno con word installato me lo trasforma in un documento normale).

Per la petizione, non so, ritengo che la reale utilità sia dubbia ma é anche vero che "tentar non nuoce".

Certo, concordo con chi dice che M$ supporterebbe OD solo se vede un ritorno economico.

E, purtroppo, proverebbe  prontamente a modificarne il formato originario. Il tutto naturalmente all'insaputa degli utenti che, da word, non vedrebbero differenze e non capiscono una mazza di formati, doc, word e simili.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se poi in quell'azienda non sono in grado di leggere un pdf forse é il caso di fare qualche riflessione sul quanto possa essere positivo lavorare per un azienda di incompetenti.

 

Nel paese dei ciechi chi è orbo è re !

Se sono così incompetenti si riesce a vendere le proprie abilità alla stregua di arti magiche (e magari farsi pagare anche a peso d'oro).

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se sono così incompetenti si riesce a vendere le proprie abilità alla stregua di arti magiche (e magari farsi pagare anche a peso d'oro).

  sagace!   :Very Happy:  perciò potrei farmi assumere in un'azienda di utonti come tecnico?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> secondo me è bene firmare questa petizione http://www.petitiononline.com/grilld05/petition.html
> 
> 

 

Sono soltanto il numero 218  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Relativamente al tema principale di questa discussione, mi iscrivo al partito di comio.

Perché io non uso Microsoft e non ho interesse a chiedere nulla alla Microsoft. Se acquistassi prodotti M$, sarei cliente M$, e avrei interesse a chiedere delle migliorie. Di conseguenza, ritengo che quanti, oltre a Linux, usano anche M$, fanno bene a partecipare.

Io uso software libero e faccio petizioni e richieste presso gli sviluppatori del software libero. E' vero che non pago, ma sono convinto che chi lo produce abbia interesse esclusivo a che io adoperi il suo software. Pertanto, mi sento cliente autorizzato a domandare, senza pretendere alcun tipo di carità.

Una volta avevo partecipato a una petizione per richiedere a Macromedia di supportare ppc. E' stato inutile e ne sono pentito.

Ultimamente sono uscite delle voci ce le fanno credere che le cose possano cambiare a breve. Ma non per le petizioni, bensì per ragioni tecnologiche e di mercato molto precise.

Qui era sorta una discussione in italiano che, a mio parere, abbiamo lasciato cadere un po' troppo presto.

P.S.: Mi sa che bisognerebbe anche chiedere a petitiononline di supportare konqueror. Perché devo seguire i link con firefox...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   secondo me è bene firmare questa petizione http://www.petitiononline.com/grilld05/petition.html
> 
>  
> 
> Sono soltanto il numero 218  .

 

La petizione non serve più... :Smile: ...

Ha già parlato di linux

----------

## comio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    *CarloJekko wrote:*   secondo me è bene firmare questa petizione http://www.petitiononline.com/grilld05/petition.html
> 
>  
> 
> Sono soltanto il numero 218  . 
> ...

 

per favore lasciamo stare grillo in questa sede, sarebbe OT dell'OT. Inoltre non credo che abbia le idee molto chiare su quello che dice.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

>  sarebbe OT dell'OT.

 

Non è detto ancora: e se questo diventasse il topic delle petizioni?

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

